#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  PVElite/Compress Pressure Vessel Software

## ketan_er13

i want PVElite/Compress software which is use for designing of Pressure Vessel.
can any body have this software.
Can any one share it.

Thanks



KetanSee More: PVElite/Compress Pressure Vessel Software

----------


## asimumer

Ketan,

If you get these please also send me link.

thanks
Asim
asimumer@gmail.com

----------


## sathish_che

If you get these please also send me link.
regard
sathish kumar

----------


## sathish_che

how to get the the Google language toolbar

----------


## asimumer

please tell me how to find these softwares on 3dportal.......

Im not able to find these

----------


## asimumer

Thank you...please also tell how to run this ******* file...

----------


## asimumer

I have downloaded  *******...add your link but nothing downloaded...I am sorry for that...Kindly tell me what to do..

----------


## sathish_che

Thank You

----------


## sathish_che

i downloaded but i am not able to run the program.please help me

----------


## Mohamed

You need to use ******* program to can download and use the attached file

you can use the following program

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## asimumer

thank you...i will try u*******...and tell you............

----------


## asimumer

I have downloaded the file 98.4% and then a message came " bad link". Kindly upload again if this is removed...

Please help me......

----------


## Mohamed

> I have downloaded the file 98.4% and then a message came " bad link". Kindly upload again if this is removed...
> 
> Please help me......



it work good try againSee More: PVElite/Compress Pressure Vessel Software

----------


## smahesh070

Can someone seed the ******* file?

Thanks

----------


## sathish_che

yes for me also its coming upto 98.3%.

----------


## sathish_che

please send it by other link........

----------


## smahesh070

please seed the ******* file or please give rapid share or mihd link

Thanks

----------


## gojet_81

thanks
but where...............

----------


## asimumer

I have downloaded PVelite 2006 and installed the 98.4% file....its installed successfully but now it sending message "Error 7: HASP HL Key Not Found"

Please help me.............

----------


## sureshg

Thanks for th good info

----------


## sathish_che

hi asimimer please send it through any aother link.

----------


## asimumer

Mr. Sathish

how can i upload pleasew tell me..........
and what is the advantage if it still require Doggle (USB Key)

----------


## ALFRE01

Thanks

----------


## smahesh070

Dear asimumer/Sathish,

Even if you were able to install, it will show error as 4 MB of data is missing.
Anyone who is having full ISO file may upload it again

Thanks

----------


## asimumer

I think it may have ***** which we are not able to download.......if some one have please please upload or tell us the method to install..........



ThanksSee More: PVElite/Compress Pressure Vessel Software

----------


## sathish_che

Mr.Asimumer
i too think that same, i will try to search the ***** from internet, if i get it i  will upload ,for that i need the software, thats y i asked you to upload.

----------


## asimumer

OK...Thanks

----------


## sipran

Thanks

----------


## Mehul Patel

If yoy get pls forward the link to me too

----------


## shitalshah

Thank You

----------


## msraja77

thanks

----------


## safety7

Thanks for info but cann't download from that website. Could you guide in that?

----------


## ask

> Follow the attached link



how to view the post

----------


## sathish_che

thank you

----------


## alex2002

I need PVELITE 2006 and its *****.

If anybody has it , please upload

----------


## sathish_che

thank you

----------


## mjmehta81

Thank You

See More: PVElite/Compress Pressure Vessel Software

----------


## smahesh070

thank you

but can anyone make it to one link & post it??

----------


## sathish_che

use this link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
for IBR

----------


## Ochuko

Thanks for sharing this software.

----------


## asimumer

sathish,

Please upload the link again as the link sending the following message

Folder not accessible
The folder you requested is currently not accessible or was deleted. Please make sure that the web address below is correct and try again.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## subramanian.R

pls give me the link of PVElite

----------


## Ochuko

Sorry I actually could'nt find it

----------


## R-OH

Thanks

----------


## Mazfar

Thanks

----------


## azeezy

[hide]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
password: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
[/hide]

Here is PVElite Link 2005 (50,721KB)
I have not tried it and its the type of program I don't use. I hope it benefits Mehcanical guys!

----------


## salman20

Thank You

----------


## victor

thank you

----------


## sunny2518

Thanks

See More: PVElite/Compress Pressure Vessel Software

----------


## sunny2518

Thanks

----------


## h_al_alfy

thank you

----------


## arun

Thank You

----------


## alpa

i need the ***** dongle for wellcad (advanced Logic Technology)


best regards

----------


## nedian47

Thank You

----------


## chemia

Thank You

----------


## amar_singh

thank you

----------


## 5fwd

Thank You

----------


## sathish_che

hi zeeshanzaki 
the link in not found please upload it once againe

------------------------------------------------------

zeeshanzaki  
Senior Member   Join Date: Jan 2008
Posts: 31  

 Here is a link 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Now you can see what's hidden
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
password: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Raghu Thiagara

Pl upload , if any one have the above software.

----------


## pappo

thank you very much.

----------


## scipion

Thank You

See More: PVElite/Compress Pressure Vessel Software

----------


## ketan_er13

can anybody tell me how to install this software?
i am installing but it require dongle to start.
can any body have the ***** for this software
thanks in advance

krtan

----------


## armin35

Thank You

----------


## mskhadke

Thank You

----------


## mskhadke

This Software is demanding external software lock(ESL). Can anyone help?

----------


## netspyking

Thanks

----------


## akamalapuri

Thank You

----------


## jrtailor

Thank You

----------


## atif53

Thank You

----------


## sipran

Thanks

----------


## c1zone@yahoo.com

thank

----------


## PeterMilleR

Thank You

----------


## storm2004

Thank You

See More: PVElite/Compress Pressure Vessel Software

----------


## ketan_er13

can u please upload again
because it donst ask for serial no for set up
i think the link given above is not sufficient for full version of PVElite


Ketan

----------


## prayers

thanks

----------


## jmpandolfi

Thank You

----------


## antonino69

Thank You

----------


## k007

Thank You

----------


## midesoj

Thank You

----------


## onlineemails

tanx

----------


## uday_p31

Thank You

----------


## khurmi

Thank You

----------


## deepakrotey

Thank You

----------


## abdeldayem

Thank You

----------


## locke

Thank You

See More: PVElite/Compress Pressure Vessel Software

----------


## mahesak

thanks for the info

----------


## saadullah

Thank You

----------


## hellokrishna20

Thanku

----------


## muteshojo

thak you  :Big Grin:

----------


## amitgoyal1972

Thank You

----------


## anil4u29

Thank You

----------


## elsox

Thank You

----------


## carlitos

Hi,
here is PVElite2008 installation files (without ********)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## farhad2f

thank you

----------


## h_al_alfy

Any body can help getting the ********?

----------


## dariush

thank you

----------


## fernandovz

thanks

See More: PVElite/Compress Pressure Vessel Software

----------


## uday_p31

Can Anybody Provide ***** For Pvelite 2008??

----------


## alex2002

Any body can help getting the ********?

----------


## yalcin19

thank you

----------


## ventaseleco

Gracias

----------


## venkatesan.rm

thanks

----------


## alexcv

Thank You

----------


## bhonka70s

Thanks

----------


## alexcv

thank you

----------


## rahul

thank you

----------


## ahlashin

> hidden content may not be quoted
> 
> Here is PVElite Link 2005 (50,721KB)
> I have not tried it and its the type of program I don't use. I hope it benefits Mehcanical guys!



Thank you

----------


## ahlashin

thank you

----------


## superandy

thank you

See More: PVElite/Compress Pressure Vessel Software

----------


## humbertito

Thanks!!

----------


## ykurnia1

Thanks

----------


## ForzaSek

thank you

----------


## trifilo

thank you

----------


## kjkeat

thank you

----------


## rudiskw456

thank you

----------


## cts

thank you

----------


## cemasgallos

thank you

----------


## ait

thank you

----------


## stingy39

thanx alot

----------


## sieunhan

Please send me link of soft for Pvlite 2008/Compress Pressure Vessel (not *******). Thanks.

----------


## uday_p31

can any1 pls provide the ***** for PVELITE 2008.......plzzzzzz....... :Frown: 

See More: PVElite/Compress Pressure Vessel Software

----------


## P.Mahesh

Thank You

----------


## duddek

thank you

----------


## leoncito

Thanks

----------


## logachandran

thanks

----------


## jose2424

thanks

----------


## abik1984

thank u

----------


## kashyap80

thanks

----------


## raza hussaini

may allah bless u all

----------


## emrearici

thank you my freiend

----------


## dresden

thanks

----------


## mahesh009

thanks

----------


## cddvdportal

Thank you.

See More: PVElite/Compress Pressure Vessel Software

----------


## iqbaliqbal

thanx

----------


## mechmohan26

Thanks

----------


## Mehul Patel

Dear All,

 It is a generic request for the members who are making fun of this forum. This forum has lot of potential for sharing the ***** softwares. If anyone has the genuine ***** for PVElite 2008, Then only post messages, otherwise dont post any message and pls don't waste other time. This message is specially for Mr. Satish , Mr. Bhargava etc.

----------


## willy000

thanks

----------


## iballs

Thanks

----------


## nay_den

thanks

----------


## sphere2004

thnka

----------


## forum_sooji

good

----------


## Andi

Thank You

----------


## abhilashpkurian

> hidden content may not be quoted
> 
> Here is PVElite Link 2005 (50,721KB)
> I have not tried it and its the type of program I don't use. I hope it benefits Mehcanical guys!





thanks

----------


## im4uim4uim4u

> [hide]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> password: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



hi sir please provide me link 
my email id is 
mahesh.innovation@gmail.com
mahesh_chand@lntenc.com

----------


## im4uim4uim4u

hiiii 


anbody give me caesar 5.0 or 5.1 links with *****

thank in advanceSee More: PVElite/Compress Pressure Vessel Software

----------


## Sai

thanks

----------


## venkateshs_g

Thanks

----------


## okyaynoz

thanks

----------


## getmax

thanks

----------


## engrfaisal

thanks

----------


## DIEGODIMATE

thanks a loooot!!

----------


## Diocatra

thanks so much

----------


## namasral

> Hi,
> here is PVElite2008 installation files (without ********)
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i have tried what about the *****? please.... give me link

----------


## sandeep

thank you

----------


## sandeep

thanxs

----------


## mazahaad

thank you

----------


## zero2lyn

thank you

See More: PVElite/Compress Pressure Vessel Software

----------


## ge1ge

Thanks

----------


## mansur415

Hi friends.
Looking for the ***** of pvelite 2008,
Please share if you have it.
Thanks

----------


## soes

tanks bro

----------


## dodekana

thanks

----------


## sppatil

thanx

----------


## namasral

have anyone show me the link for PVELite 2006 and how to use it withouht the dongle

----------


## sunney445

Thank

----------


## nanarm

thanks

----------


## Camalion de Oro

Thank You

----------


## ayaztaha

Shukriya again for the support to mechanical guys, process guy

----------


## sperb

Thanks bro.

----------


## dacbai

Thnks a lot

See More: PVElite/Compress Pressure Vessel Software

----------


## Duche

thx man

----------


## xmalkolm

Thanks!

----------


## Tof

Thank you

----------


## rajgor

thanks

----------


## direktur

Please give me the link.

----------


## alexcv

thank you

----------


## gepachir

Thanks

----------


## alex2002

Person that you have ***** for pvelite 2007, 2008 !!!! Please share with us .

----------


## wabouthebest

thanks

----------


## muslimonline7

thanks

----------


## alexcv

thank you

----------


## alexcv

thanks

See More: PVElite/Compress Pressure Vessel Software

----------


## sebaversa

thanks

----------


## delyand

thanks

----------


## mas_wa2n

Thank you very much

----------


## baibur

COMPRESS BUILD 6258
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tuancham

> have anyone show me the link for PVELite 2006 and how to use it withouht the dongle



I have PVelite build 2006 install with hardlock blue or red but I don't have hasp emulator of It.

----------


## lawrencelaw

thank you

----------


## coolguy0000to9999

thanks

----------


## panque76

excelente thank you

----------


## wilson.bibe

Ketan
please send me the link, thanks

----------


## Karloss12

Awesome, Fully Funtional. Thanks Bro.

----------


## uday_p31

Karloss do u hav ***** for pvelite??

----------


## Aymanezzat84

where is the link for the program "PVElite/Compress Pressure Vessel Software"please try to help me in downloading this program.


Thank youSee More: PVElite/Compress Pressure Vessel Software

----------


## namasral

> Awesome, Fully Funtional. Thanks Bro.



will u fwd me the files using my mail me at namasral@yahoo.com and namasral@gmail.com, all files please? for the files and ***** of whatever version u have.

----------


## Aymanezzat84

ok I got no problem in sending you the files but until now I got no reply concerning the files i think that no one have them

----------


## fatahjalbani

> I have PVelite build 2006 install with hardlock blue or red but I don't have hasp emulator of It.



thanks

----------


## Aymanezzat84

> Thanks



Please could you send me the link of PVlite/compress I can't find it any where thank you my mail is "Aymanezzat84@gmail.com"

----------


## rsmyegpet

Hi,

May I request to send me the link for PVelite/Compress to my email address :

< rsmymas@google.com >

rsmyegpet

----------


## pranavsmehta81

Dear All ,

Any one has HTRI software pls tell me or send me link

Pranav Mehta

----------


## koes94

i need ***** for pv elite 2008. please upload

----------


## luis lugo

hello i'm looking for the same program compress vessel asme, i really need it, so i' ll apreciate if you get an answer about where i can find it and download it, would you do me the favor to send me the link to luisflugom@gmail.com
thanks
bye

----------


## Gasflo

Dear Baibur

I went to the site trough your link to get COMPRESS BUILD 6258 but all the links came back with an error message. Could you please re-load it again since it is not longer working.

I thank you for making this available to us, alternatively you can send me the new link to gasflo@yahoo.com.au

Regards
Gasflo

----------


## mrao

if anybody have Codeware compress 6259 or 6260 or 6261, please share it as early as possible.

----------


## DIEGODIMATE

HOLA ACA ESTA EL COMPRESS 6258
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ESPERO FUNCIONE SALUDOS

----------


## Gasflo

Diego

Thank you for your post. I will have a go and see if it work.

Gracias por tu aporte al grupo, un Saludo



RegardsSee More: PVElite/Compress Pressure Vessel Software

----------


## abmm

i need pv elite 2007 or 2008 or 2009 full

----------


## ridestar

Hello,
Can you give me this link to download PVElite/Compress please at ridestar_94@hotmail.com
By the way, do you have : Microprotol, NOZZLE PRO ?

----------


## mrao

If anybody having the PV Elite 2009/Codeware Compress 6260 or latest one. PLease share these softwares. Thanks a lot who will share these softwares. Otherwise please forward a link to this email ID : vmadhav301@yahoo.co.in

PLease share me. again thanks a lot.

----------


## varunsway

Please also send me the link.
varunmultitex@gmail.com

----------


## Muhammad Ramzan

if any one have latest Pvelite or Codeware Compress ----- Versions
plz share

Thanks in advance

----------


## tuky

Do someone has tutorials about PVElite 2008 ??? 
Enything!??!
Thanks

----------


## Shakil153

Current version of pvelite is 2010 and compress 6310. It seems like COADE and CODEWARE guys have worked out some thing un -----able, that we have not seen -----ed versions fo these tools for last two years.

----------


## mpshah298

thank you

----------


## alwaw911

> HOLA ACA ESTA EL COMPRESS 6258
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ESPERO FUNCIONE SALUDOS



no it does not!!, link's DEAD unfortunately...gracias anyway for el aporte.

----------


## alwaw911

> Current version of pvelite is 2010 and compress 6310. It seems like COADE and CODEWARE guys have worked out some thing un -----able, that we have not seen -----ed versions fo these tools for last two years.



+1, seems so indeed...but that's STRANGE  :Confused: , 'anything may be cr@cked or emulated with good will' i believe, no ??/...bad news lol.

----------


## connect2anand

pvelite 2009 ****

----------


## baculi

I think everybody post ----- file here. 


The setup latest can download at coadware or some site.See More: PVElite/Compress Pressure Vessel Software

----------


## LOST

Need a Software

    Dear Friends,
    I want to calculate gas pressure loss in pipes with different diameter, like a big funnle.
    do you know any software to do this?
    it must have ability to design a funnle or pipe or something else and calculate pressure or gas properties in the medium.

    Regards

    LOST

----------


## mrbeen

give me alos sen to link for PVElite/Compress Pressure Vessel Software & Caesar II 5.2.
my mail id is mrbeen789@gmail.com

----------


## mrbeen

Ketan,

If you get pvlite 2009 or higher version link please also send me link.

thanks
been
mrbeen789@gmail.com

----------


## adnan sarfraz

Can any body send me PVELite software..i wanna use it for my natural gas compression application.thanks...

Dani

adnan1020@hotmail.com

----------


## james_d

Dear all
Need license & Installer PV-ELITE 2011 ? email to jamesdonova0@gmail.com

----------


## thuanvinhan1

Dear Gents,
I need license and intaller of PV_ELITE 2008 or latest also. Can every member support and upload this software? Many thanks.

----------


## sangram

Plase send the file to 
sangrampp[at]gmail.com
Thanks in advance.

----------


## sharklaser

Dear all

I can contribute with PV 2012 r1 but have no key

----------


## sangram

@sharklaser:
I think it would be great to have PV2012. The forum members can work on a possible ----- (maybe it will run on ----- from 2008, si

----------


## sharklaser

Maybe someone could share a -------- for it

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Deklan2010

Dear Sharklaser,

Could you share the serial number for pvelite 2012 r1?

Thanks in advance.

Regards.

----------


## sharklaser

I have none useful

See More: PVElite/Compress Pressure Vessel Software

----------


## ammad_emy

> thank you...i will try u*******...and tell you............



Please i want this software mail me at ammad.amu36@gmail.com

----------


## mrbeen

how to install pvelite 2008 in windows 7 X64 bit.


mrbeen
mrbeen789@gmail.com

----------


## pepecortez3604

Can you share PV-Elite 2012 r1
ppcortez87@gmail.com

Thank you best regards.

----------


## mrbeen

CAN ANYONE TELL ME HOW TO PVELITE 2008 OR 2010 WORK ON WIN7 SP1 64BIT?

MRBEEN
mrbeen789@gmila.com

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## mazahaad

thank

----------


## muiz1

The link for compress is not working,can anyone plz repost that.Thanks

----------


## nvconbkc4

Dear all
I need Pv Elite 2014 or Compress Pressure Software. Can You sent to me link download? My mail is nvcongbkc4@gmail.com
Thanks.

----------


## rafeek132

open this ******* 

you will get it here **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## lvargas

Hello, anyone can share Link for Compress ???

----------


## Abdullah0

Compress build 7510 needed.. Anyone with the link???

----------


## rosenice

If you are working in a company with official dongle and want to CRK the dongle adopt the following procedure and send the result to me as well as I don`t have dongle to make the CRK.



plz go through this procedure:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

The related files can be downloaded from:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

and click on download through your browser.

If you dont understand you give it to your IT assistant, he will do for you.

kindly share the result if succeeded.

Following are translated comments can help you as well.

This is a Video tutorial to CRK a hardlock and subsequent emulation to use your software on as many computers as you want.
Add the link files .


comments

Dhdr007 No, the hardlock will not have any type of damage or problem, and the software does not detect anything, in fact if it detects , I would give mistake as if you had put the hardlock and you could not open the program. But if you do the right steps you will have no problem, when I did this tutorial use the software until now emulated without any kind of problem.

******

Hello Misterjano , just great tutorial . It helped me to make a backup of a key from ELOP II ( HIMA ) . It is important to correctly place the Modad in decimal or hex , but the dump is useless. Thank you.

*********

hello could someone pass me the guyashop ? 

***********


Thanks friend, you know how to perform the dump Sentinel HASP SRM . thanks in advance Slds .

*************

Hi. Very interesting ... I can hear and how to make an exact copy of a USB harlock another USB . greetings .. I hope you can help

**********
Hello and if I have the hardlock that is what I can do since it was stolen from a hospital and no budget to buy another license , I hope I can help greetings .


**********

Thank you very much , if achieved for a program, but as I do if I have 2 or more programs , because the MYLOCK.FST is replaced .. please help me , only that I need ,,, thank you


*******
Hi, I'm misterjano , I feel how little I cared . The link with the tools is published and active. The GUYA is my personal program that needs the Hardlock , but nothing that you your needed , in your case abririais the corresponding program you need , however, always need the physical harlock the first time obviously. Procures go answering the next questions . Cheers

************

Prueba a bajar la ultima version (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*************

OK. He has worked !!!! THANK YOU.


*********
hello, thank you very much for videotutorial wanted to know if this method is used for programs that start directly from the USB , and not pluck them out USB ( USB portability key) . a greeting.

******

misterjano to use the bull to seek MODAD I get this out of here HOW THE MODAD ? In hasp : > HaspIsHasp Hasp Out: > HaspIsHasp Status = 0 ( 0x0 ) = 1 P1 P2 = 1 Hasp In: > HaspInitPacket

*******
Hi bro in the file. rar guyashop not appear and the bull did not detect the key therefore q would be good to add the .rar thanks guyashop


**********


hello friend your tutorial is good but I would like the link to finish GUYASHOP PROGRAMMING


*********


I can not use the Monitor Toro , I get error Opening HardlockFilter (C: \ Toro Monitor \ HARDLOCKFILTER.SYS ) : error 6 and when I run it as administrator Opening HardlockFilter (C: \ Toro Monitor \ HARDLOCKFILTER.SYS ) : error 2 could spend these same files for 64 bits. thanks


*********



Unfortunately it did not work out . The program I use is the W95 Grafica v04.2001  Logica SRL, made ​​the whole procedure but when I open program appears the error that lack the protection key (missing hardlock ) .

*****************

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] leave the software required ... Greetings !

**********

You could clone the key, everything went well you ??

**********

hello someone I can spend the guyashop ? my email is ramonyanna2yahoo.es

*********

just a question ... the original key is needed to make the dump ???

reply: That is , the initial process is to connect the original physical key , run the Toro Monitor and then run the software you need the key, in this case, the Guyashop ...

reply:gacias . very good contribution !!

reply: This procedure works for keys SafeNet Sentinel ?

********
I you can spend the drivers for emulation. Thank you

*******

What about the log file ? Where is it used? when? as I already finished all at face value , and restart the computer without the hardlock and want to run the program showed me an error 1031 which is supposed to be solved by reinstalling the hardlock driver update and restart .. and now I Error displays 7 .. I 'm trying to win xp .. someone help me ?

reply:You copied the files to the correct folders ? You ran the HL EMUL ?
reply:Everything, as it says the kid in the video. But nothing. It was . At the end stop trying 
reply: the log file need not run . You just have to copy the files to the correct folders . Yesterday I've done the process again a friend and smoothly.

*********

Hardlock Out:> HLM_LOGIN: ModAd=20513 (0x5021) -> Status=No device available

********

WHEN I LAY THE PASSWORD IN HL DUMP ERROR 38 WHY ?

*******
Hi. When starting the Toro Monitor gives me error 2. Can you help ?

********

Opening Hardlock Filter Error 6 I get to that error is? when you open Toro Aladin dongles monitor? I'm trying to ***** the software EPLAN Electric P8 , it is one well known but it's a *****ing headache . Can you help me

reply: You have connected the original key ? This process is to clone the key , so you'll need the original physical key. Cheers

---Greetings, my apologies this also applies for an old software that runs with a key ( parallel port ) ? Thanks in advance.

---If the key is Hardlock parallel , work ... **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

---- a query if the 2 pcs are connected with this method , when connecting to the Internet is detected the double connection? PCs say they'll be on the same network but different private ip straight

----Why not worry, because the harlock the GUYA is the same for all I've seen.


**********

hello greetings from peru I have my Audicom and asks the key could bend a emulator with the program

***********

Where I can find the Smartkeydrivers folders? There is no link in the ' ....... Thanks

&***********

Hello very good tutorial and I hope I can do it alone lack the guyashop 5.3 can not. thanks

*********

You can emulate ShipConstructor licenses ?

*********

Good tutorial for old dongles. Only he lacked that key know where to download folder: HL_emu , otherwise not used much effort . Google search throws links are down , the others are to be paid sites . Could anyone help? Thank you

************

I get it to the GUYASHOP is the program that need support and is not part of *****ing softwares


************

excellent, I found everything quickly but I can not find the guya shop, if someone has a link please send me an email to arturoromero.ies@gmail.com . Please Gracias.- of someone you guyashop 's link Please send me an email to arturoromero.ies@gmail.com

*********
*************
*********

Great tutorial ... I could finally emulate the backpack ... By the way to locate the hl_emul Put in google " ***** / Emulator / hardlock.sys , 24.06 kB " . The third option, you can download it from there the hardlock.sys , the delete.bat and install.bat . The other programs , put " larry home page dongle " in google , and will be the second option. Why I not put links do not know whether it is permissible , but these indications should bastaros ... Greetings !

***********
I was looking for the program that usasate to emulate the key. I need only one the last program to emulate the hardlock hl_emul I could not get if you had fallen the link was already tired of looking for a whole weekend. I would appreciate if I could please provide this direction derliog@hotmail.com

***********

Could you send me the link or file guyashop , please ?. My email is arturoromero.ies@gmail.com . Thank youSee More: PVElite/Compress Pressure Vessel Software

----------


## Le_Bacha

Can you send me download link

----------

